# 15" FI SSD



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok so its first listen impression so bare with me. its rated at 800 watts, im giving it 870, its in a sealed box about 2.4 cubes. not sure if u count the sub displacement if so its about 2.2 cubes. the max fi recommends is 2.5

Giving it 870 watts i guess the gain is kind of touchy? The clipping light on the gain knob started lighting up pretty quickly with just a little gain. Its still pretty loud for a single 15, sealed, not even 1k watts. Roof of my truck rattles.

The sound quality is pretty solid for a SQL sub. On ffdp (heavy metal) and in flames (melodic death metal) it was clean and accurate, deff room for improvement, but for the $ cant really complain. If u are a SQ person, i deff recommend going for the FI Q if u can afford it.

Compared to my 2 polk audio MM10s, it is louder. Not a ton, but deff noticeable.
Compared to my polks, the SQ is not quite as good, but for a SQL woofer, its pretty good... Better than my old rockford fosgate p2 12s... Doesnt get sloppy or muddy.

Compared to my rockford 12s, the output is slightly less i guess, but not too big a diff considering 2 12s vs 1 15.

I guess if i had to do it again, knowing what i know now, i would get a 12 or 15 FI Q. prob not have the gain up to much because it would be louder than the 15 ssd and im not gonna want much more output myself.


Feel free to ask questions or comment on anything. Wouldnt mind running it with 1200 watts, but dual 1 ohm cant run it at 1 ohm =/. Would really love to have a FI Q...


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet. I was hoping you would write a review. I almost got that very sub before.

As a person who also runs a sealed 15 and likes metal, I would suggest running your Xover higher than most would recommend. I turned the Xover on my Rockford all the way up (like 250 or so), and set the Xover on the HU to 160. 120 also sounds good. At 80, however, I lost some of the impact that's necessary with metal. 

My wife was complaining about her upper bass, so I had to set her amp's Xover way up and now she's happier too.

Unless you have ridiculous midbasses in the doors (I most definitely don't), low Xovers on the sub just plain sucks.


----------

